# Need owners installation manual for Legacy ornamental mill model 1800



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

I bought a legacy ornamental mill model 1800 with floor stand assembled, rotary table, gear 25x reduction, multiplier, has stepper motor, the LOM is 9' long or 108" long. I have some extra red painted steel pieces and was wondering where they went to. I had the router assembly removed for transport. Can i get a hold of an installation/accessory owners manual. Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Legacy Ornamental Mill
Google Legacy ornamental mill. Quite a bit comes up.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Legacy Woodworking

Give them a shout, they might have a copy.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

OK, at the risk of sounding oblivious, what is that thing???


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

mbar57 said:


> OK, at the risk of sounding oblivious, what is that thing???


Legacy Ornamental Mill

An awesome tool for machining stock using a router in many ways.


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

those red pieces of steel came with the legacy ornamental mill i just bought. this mill is 9' long.


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

ok, thank you very much.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, that looks like a cool tool, Dave. Looks like it would blow away a router table. Makes me wonder how easy set-up is though.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

TenGees said:


> Wow, that looks like a cool tool, Dave. Looks like it would blow away a router table. Makes me wonder how easy set-up is though.


Like any tool initial setup can be a pain in the butt, but it's not too bad once you have it dialed in. Mine is an older model 1000, not as big as this one. The bigger and longer they are the more susceptible they can be to misalignment if on uneven ground.

They are pretty much only available second hand, as the CNC market is squeezing them out.

Mine saw a lot of action as a planer for the years before I owned one, and it still does a great job of planing things wider than 12 inches. Dust collection can be a pain, so I move it outside when I am going to be playing with it.


----------



## aussiman (May 31, 2016)

they look like pieces from the extension table assembly to me hope this helps


----------



## aussiman (May 31, 2016)

these guys will be able to help with any questions about legacy mills


----------



## Nick Sivkov (Nov 24, 2018)

davefrommd said:


> I bought a legacy ornamental mill model 1800 with floor stand assembled, rotary table, gear 25x reduction, multiplier, has stepper motor, the LOM is 9' long or 108" long. I have some extra red painted steel pieces and was wondering where they went to. I had the router assembly removed for transport. Can i get a hold of an installation/accessory owners manual. Thanks.


Hi, it happens that i have just received my Legacy 1000 Ornamental Mill. It took 3 years to ship it to Russia.
And i was really sad when i have realized that one gear was missing. It was one of those "2X Gear Multiplier" and the gear with a lot of holes is missing. I don't know what to do. I have tried to contact the manufacturer, but there was no answer. I don't even have any hope science those model are already officially retired. 

I am trying all forums but there are some technical issues and i am unable to register there.
So my only idea is to create that part myself . 
Could you mark your gear and give me the dimensions\blueprint? Or give me a contact of someone who can give me such a blueprint?


----------

